# Let's make a list



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Let's make a list of things we wish the general public knew about service dogs and see if we can make brochures to hand out for education


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Service dogs are not just for the visually impaired.

Also if a service dog is a guide dog that does NOT mean you can pet the dog because the handler can't see you! 
And just because someone has a guide dog doesn't necessarily mean they can't see anything.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Service dogs are not just for the visually impaired.
> 
> Also if a service dog is a guide dog that does NOT mean you can pet the dog because the handler can't see you!
> And just because someone has a guide dog doesn't necessarily mean they can't see anything.


This is SO true! Another forum I am on there have been SD teams (not seeing eye dogs but the kids parent clearly assumed they where seeing eye dogs) where the kids come over ask to pet and the handler says no so the kids go back to mom and say " they said no," and the parents response (within hearing distance of handler) "you can go pet it anyways he/she won't know they are blind and can't see you,":headbang:


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Service dogs get to play and be normal dogs too and they are very happy dogs


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Chicagocanine said:


> Service dogs are not just for the visually impaired.


Yea, everyone asks me if Tessa is a seeing eye dog. One time it was at an outdoor function so I was wearing sunglasses, afterwards my friend said I should have turned away from the person and gone "yep, she sure is!" talking to blank space lol.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't distract service dogs don't pet, call, meow at, bark at or try to command my service dog


----------

